# مقارنة بين محرك الديزل و محرك البنزين



## hussbako (30 مارس 2006)

أرجو من السادة الأعضاء أن يقدمو شرحا عن الفروق بين محرك السيارة الديزل و البنزين 
من حيث الاستطاعة و البيئة و التوفير و الأعطال 
و متى يفضل استعمال الديزل عن البنزين؟


----------



## marine_diesel (31 مارس 2006)

*الديزل أولا*

الدورة: diesel cycle or dual 
2- ذو ضغط ثابت
3-يتم الاشتعال بواسطة الهواء المضغوط الساخن 
4-محرك ثقيل فى مكوناتة حيث يستخدم فى المحركات الكبيرة مثل السفن 
5-لايوجد بة شمعة اشتعال <spark plug>
6-يستخدم بة السولار
7-يسحب الهواء فقط أثناء شوط السحب
8-نسبة الهواء فى الوقود 1:30


----------



## hardgear (2 أبريل 2006)

*Remarks*
*Four Stroke Engine*
*Two Stroke Engine*​*Parameter*
Less chance for cooling in 2 stroke
One power stroke per each 2 rev.
One power stroke per each rev.​*No. of Power **Cycles*
For the same rpm(theortically2, practically 1.6)
less
Higher ​*Output Power*
Due to cooling constrain in 2 stroke
higher
lower​*Speed*

Suitable for all sizes
Suitable for too large or too small engines​*Size*
Due to charge loss in 2 stroke
Suitable for all types
Not recommended for petrol engine​*Application*
Due to cooling constrain in 2 stroke
high
low​*Ability for **Supercharging*
For natural aspirated engine
Under suction
forced​*Induction Process*


----------



## hardgear (2 أبريل 2006)

عذرا ان الرساله السابقه لم تكن واضحه
هذه الصور ستوضح لك الفارق بين محرك الديزل و البنزين

http://img328.imageshack.us/img328/9756/2stroke4stroke2po.jpg​ 

http://img420.imageshack.us/img420/7141/siecie1bd.jpg​ 
الديزل CIE = Compression ignetion engine​ 
البنزينSIE = spark Ignetion engine​


----------



## بوعبدالعزيز (27 أبريل 2006)

الفرق بين البنزين والديزل :-
البنزين يتم خلط البنزين والهواء في الخارج عن طريق المغذي ( الكربريتر) .
الديزل يتم الخلط في داخل الاسطوانه .
البنزين يتم ضغط الخليط ( اي الوقود والهواء ) داخل الاسطوانه .
الديزل يتم ضغط الهواء فقط داخل الاسطوانه .
البنزين يتم الاشعال في داخل الاسطوانه عن طريق شمعات الاشعال .
الديزل يتم الاشعال في داخل الاسطوانه عن طريق بخ الوقود ( الديزل ) مع قوه بخ الوقود ترتفع الحراره في داخل الاسطوانه فيتم الاحتراق .
الموجودات في البنزين هي :
شمعات الاشعال ( البواجي )
موزع الاشعال ( الديلكو)
ملف الاشعال ( الكويل )
الكربريتر او الحقن ( المغذي - البخاخ )
الموجودات في الديزل :
بعض المحركات ملفات لتسخين لبدايه الاشعال 
مضخه تحضير 
مضخه رائيسيه 
بخاخاخات
بسبه الانضغاط داخل الاسطوانه الديزل اكبر بكثير 
بطئ في سرعه اشتعال الديزل اما البنزين يكون سريع جداً 
في حاله انقطاع الوقود في البنزين فلاء يوجد بها اي مشكله 
اما في الديزل فانه في حاجه الى تحظير لافراغ الهواء من داخل الدائره
وهذ والله اعلم


----------



## بوعبدالعزيز (27 أبريل 2006)

اما بالنسبه الى البيئه فانه من الاخطاء لدى الناس ان الديزل اكبر نسبه للتلوث وللعلم انه اقل نسبه لتلوث من البنزين وذلك لانه يوجد في ناتج احتراق البنزين اول اكسيد الكربون اما الديزل فانه ثاني اكسيد الكربون وان كما هو معلوم للجميع ان اول اكسيد الكربون اخطر من ثاني اكسيد الكربون


----------



## بوعبدالعزيز (27 أبريل 2006)

اما بالنسبه في التوفير في استهلاك الوقود فان الديزل يعتبر اقل تكلفه من البنزين 
اما بالنسبه في التوفير في القطع والصيانه فان الديزل يعتبر اكثر تكلفه من البنزين 
تقريباً ماتوفره من استهلاك الوقود تضعه في والصيانه والقطع
والمشكله في الديزل يجب عدم تجاهل مقياس كميه الوقود في الخزان لانه في حال انتهاء الوقود في الخزان فانه يجب عمل افراغ للهواء من الدائره وهي طريقه متعبه جداً


----------



## بوعبدالعزيز (27 أبريل 2006)

اما بالنسبه الى الاعطال فان اعطال الديزل تكون اقل من البنزين لقله التعقيد في الاجهزه وهي ليست مثل السيارات الحديثه التي تعمل بالبنزين
اما بسبب استخدام السيارات الثقيله الديزل فانه يكون من المتعب العمل بها بدون روافع لنها تكون ثقيله جداً جداً


----------



## بوعبدالعزيز (27 أبريل 2006)

اما بالنسبه الى الاستطاعه فان محركات الديزل تتحمل عزوم عليه جداً ولهاذا تستخدم في سيارات النقل الثقيله وذلك لقدرتها على تحمل جر هذه الاوزان الكبيره 
اما الاستخدام فان السيارات الصغيره فانها تكون في الغالب تعمل بالبنزين وان وجد سيارات صغيره تعمل بالديزل ولاكنها تكون اعطالها كثيره
اما القول ان سيارات البنزين اسرع من سيارات الديزل فان يوجد سيارات تعمل بالديزل تكون لها سرعه عاليه جداً
هذا والله اعلم 
ارجو الافاده في هذا الموضوع


----------



## NAK (27 أبريل 2006)

*محرك البنزين و محرك الديزل*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الإخوة و الاخوات الكرام

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الكتاب الموجود على الرابط التالي يشرح محرك البنزين شرحاً وافياً و باللغة العربية
http://www.cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/vtc_books_new/pdf/eng2.pdf 

و التاب على هذا الرابط يشرح محرك الديزل
http://www.cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/vtc_books_new/pdf/eng7.pdf 

و الله ولي التوفيق و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## saphroot_84 (28 أبريل 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الف الف شكر يا رجاله على المعلومات الغاليه


----------



## بوعبدالعزيز (28 أبريل 2006)

العفو ماسوينا شي من الي سيويه المشرفين


----------



## tapela (22 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ/nak
استفدنا كثيرامن مشاركتك وانتهز الفرصة فى ان اطلب منك كتاب او ملخص عن تحويل السيارات الى الغاز الطبيعى
وشاكرين لك على الكتابين الرائعين


----------



## mohamedhassan20 (23 أغسطس 2006)

الف شكر يا باشمهندسين على المعلومات وخصوصا الاخ nak


----------



## على عبد السميع (18 نوفمبر 2006)

اشكرك على هذة المعلومات الجيده


----------



## speed99a (10 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خيرا


----------



## حسام جمعان (20 أبريل 2009)

الموقع جيد ولكن يلزمة بعض التوسع والاستفاضة فى شرح الموضوعات.


----------



## محمد شعبان رمضان س (16 يوليو 2009)

انا بشكر حضراتكم على المعلومات المفيده جدا جدا دى واتمنى انكم تكونوا فى تقدم مستمر ان شاء الله وان تكونوا سندا لكل مهندس وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (16 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على مساهمات جميع الأخوة 
واخص المهندس nak والمهندس HardGear
والمهندس بوعبدالعزيز

بارك الله في الجميع
وجزاكم الف خير.​


----------



## العقاب الهرم (17 يوليو 2009)

فى المرفقات ملف مقارنة بين محركات الديزل و البنزين
ارجو ان يفيدك​


----------



## عـلـي (17 يوليو 2009)

بالنسبه لي لن ابخل بمشاركتي لاني لا اعرف الفرق ولاكن لدي معلومات بسيطه 
1-محرك الديزل مضر للبيئه اكثر من اضرار محرك البانزين 
2-محرك البانزين يحرق البانزين عن طريق شرارة البوجي ومحرك الديزل يعتمد على الضغط بالاحتراق 
3- يزيد نشاط محرك الديزل عندما ترتفع حرارته عكس محرك البانزين 
4- تيربو البانزين يدخل الهواء بقوه الى غرفة الاحتراق والديزل يسحب الهواء بقوه 
هذا ما اعرفه واعذرني لو كانت معلوماتي قليله او غير مفيده اهم شي اني حاولت اني اساعدك


----------



## jokerseen (18 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ووفقنا واياك الي سواء السبيل


----------



## fmharfoush (18 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لكن الرابط غير صحيح


----------



## صدام حسين حنينه (9 أغسطس 2009)

الاخ عبدالله الربيعي من العراق العربيه سابقا انا من العربيه اليمنيه احيك من اعماق قلبي لانك لازلت وفي للشهيد صدام حسين


----------



## ahmed malik (7 يونيو 2011)

الصفحة لا تفتح .


----------



## essamenen (7 يونيو 2011)

ما هو الفرق بين الزيت المستخدم فى محركات البنزين والزيت المستخد فى محركات الديزل


----------



## ابراهيم المعموري (27 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## usa2020ma (21 فبراير 2012)

الحمد لله والله اكبر ولا اله الا الله


----------

